# All these Beef Ribs posts!!!!



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 23, 2012)

Made me want some!
I would have done them on the WSM, but the racks rusted to shit during the warm winter. I figured if Larry could do good BBQ on a kettle/performer, ANY idiot could.  :P 

So there ya go...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 23, 2012)

MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## Texas 1836 (Mar 23, 2012)

Man, those look awesome!


----------



## Griff (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh man, those looked good.


----------



## Crabnbass (Mar 23, 2012)

Those are some awesome looking ribs. Hell, even the asparagus looks good. You must have an iphone.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd eat that!






Best pictures ever posted around here.


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 24, 2012)

KILLER!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Mar 24, 2012)

Beef ribs are my new fav I love them, and those look kick @ss, great lookin plate


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 24, 2012)

Beam me up Scotty!! Its chow time. Looks mighty tasty. I was a fully grown man when I figgered out that humans and cows was not the only of God's Creatures which had ribs. Looks like you stumbled over some good ones. Good trick. Decent beef ribs do not seem to be very plentiful around here. The Butcher says they go to the Japs.


----------



## navchop (Mar 24, 2012)

Those beef ribs look great.  Makes me want to go and try to find some.

Just something to try the next time, try wrapping 3 or 4 spears of bacon with a piece of bacon.  Remember, everything taste better with bacon.


----------



## john pen (Mar 25, 2012)

looks good.. What was the cook time on the ribs ?


----------



## TimBear (Mar 25, 2012)

I know what I'm having for dinner tonight!


----------



## Trekr (Mar 25, 2012)

I hope you can repeat those this summer......


----------



## wittdog (Apr 15, 2012)

Awsome


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 15, 2012)

What Witt said.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice bones boy!  Where did the rest of the asparagus go?


----------



## Tri Tip (Apr 22, 2012)

Damn good looken eats!. I gotta do some of those.


----------



## sarahyoung75 (Apr 23, 2012)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Made me want some!
> I would have done them on the WSM, but the racks rusted to shit during the warm winter. I figured if Larry could do good BBQ on a kettle/performer, ANY idiot could.  :P
> 
> So there ya go...




It looks awesome. Nice post. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Toby Keil (Apr 24, 2012)

Just chipped my tooth trying to eat the screen, man those look tasty!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Apr 26, 2012)

JB taught him how to do that. Hah!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 26, 2012)

the force is strong in this one...


----------



## Griff (Apr 26, 2012)

Obi One is right.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks all... forgot to come back by.
John P, they took about 4 hours...low temp.
Nav, will try the bacon wrapped asparagus at some point. I just love the flavor on it's own though.


----------

